# Moving to Japan? First read Maido!



## arco (Feb 19, 2012)

If you are planning a trip to Japan or even moving there temporarily or permanently, a good understanding of the Japanese customs, gestures and sounds is very important. 
For those of you who are in possession of an iPad, I would like to bring the following book to your attention:

_Maido, A gaijin’s guide to understanding Japanese gestures._ The book gives an insight in the complexities and subtleness of the Japanese customs and gestures. Each gesture has a separate page and is accompanied by video and audio to make help you understand how to perform these gestures yourself and to avoid sticky situations. Sticking your thumb between your index and ringfinger and saying to a child: "got your nose!" is, for instance, a very bad idea. And do you know how deep to bow when you meet the CEO of a major corporation in Japan, or your father-in-law to be?

If you don't, *Maido* is definitely your thing.

Maido is available in the AppStore for € 2.99 / $ 3.99. Here's the link: *b.tbu.la/w0m21W*

*Happy reading!*


----------

